# crud in tubes



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

I have a fluval external filter. Whenever i clean the filter and then turn it back on all this crud comes out the tube. it is a light brown in color and looks kind of flaky. the fish love it and gobble it up really fast. I suppose i could get rid of it if I took the hoses out and somehow shoved a wire and bit of cloth thru them to clean the innards. Does anyone do this ? Is that stuff bad for the fish?
Mousey


----------



## IloveCichlids (Jul 11, 2005)

Sounds like algae of some sort to me. There are premanufactured hose cleaners out there you can buy for under $5 (I think), I use one on mine.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Clean it out, it usually is poop and food and sometimes algae. I use premanufatured hose cleaners too. You can get some at Walmart for $2.


----------

